# Muskrat Mittens



## rvrbnk1

I was wondering if anybody out there ever had a pair of mittens made out of muskrat fur? If so did you make them yourself or had them made?


----------



## youngdon

Wolfwoman, a member here (although I have not seen her for some time) would probably make them for you if you don't want to make them yourself.


----------



## Mattuk

I thought it was going to be a pair of boxers Randy!?


----------



## 220swift

Mattuk said:


> I thought it was going to be a pair of boxers Randy!?


I would be tickled with a pair!!!!


----------



## rvrbnk1

Matt -No the skunk hide is being used for the boxers and I think Mike is needing a pair of those so i will let him have those


----------



## Mattuk

Thats just a grim thought, thanks buddy!


----------



## 220swift

rvrbnk1 said:


> Matt -No the skunk hide is being used for the boxers and I think Mike is needing a pair of those so i will let him have those


----------



## bones44

rvrbnk1 said:


> Matt -No the skunk hide is being used for the boxers and I think Mike is needing a pair of those so i will let him have those


That's not for cover-up for him is it ? LOL


----------



## Up North Journal

rvrbnk1 said:


> Matt -No the skunk hide is being used for the boxers and I think Mike is needing a pair of those so i will let him have those


Man look what happens when I turn my back for a minute! Randy you just wait until ATA my friend!


----------



## Mattuk

Up North Journal said:


> Man look what happens when I turn my back for a minute! Randy you just wait until ATA my friend!


 

He just can't be trusted!


----------

